# Is there any way to install linux on a blackberry?



## PH3N0M (Sep 22, 2010)

ive got a bb curve 8520. one day it will become old and usesless. seeing as it has 512mhz cpu and 128mb ram i was wondering if there is any way for it to install dsl?


----------



## fastdude (Sep 22, 2010)

That was the one I found for you


I guess in theory you could by plugging in the USB transfer cable and sending an install of DSL, though I don't know whether this would work in practice, and BlackBerrys were obviously never designed for UNIX, and if not processing horsepower, than I imagine drivers would be a problem, as would navigation. Course it'll get old someday, but how will installing linux make it any more useful when you could buy a second-hand desktop and put linux (not just DSL) on it


----------



## Cromewell (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't know of any way. The devices are set up in such a way that it certainly wouldn't be easy to do if it is possible.


----------



## tlarkin (Sep 22, 2010)

Why?  The blackberry OS is developed to specifically run on RIM technology.  Linux is not.   I really cannot see the benefit of doing so other then just doing it because you can.


----------

